# John Flavel on Temptations to Walk Among the Shadows



## toddpedlar (Aug 25, 2009)

I was struck this morning fairly bluntly by the instrument of John Flavel's writing, which I regularly read with a dear Christian brother of mine (via Skype, which has been a great blessing). At any rate, this morning's reading was a good old-fashioned 2x4 between the eyes... so I wrote this little piece for my blog and thought I'd reproduce it here:



> I was reading this morning from John Flavel's Practical Treatise of Fear, found in Volume 3 of the Complete Works of John Flavel, published by Banner of Truth, and found the following convicting statements. How pertinent and pithy his remarks are for us today. In this section, the author is challenging his hearers to walk plainly and uprightly despite the disadvantage (or rather the fears of disadvantage) that such an open and visible practice of their faith may bring them. His words are immediately applicable today, and indeed in any society or time.
> 
> Flavel writes,
> 
> ...


----------



## Houchens (Aug 25, 2009)

You are so right! Thanks for the post.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting this....2x4 for me too!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 25, 2009)

I need to get his works.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 25, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I need to get his works.



Yes you do. Well worth every penny...


----------



## Wayne (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you. Flavel is perhaps my favorite among the Puritans (always a tough choice--Watson & Burroughs are contenders).


----------

